# 14" of snow on 11 Feb 08



## smoke_eater (Dec 26, 2007)

tymusic

The weather forcast was for 1cm to trace.....lol And we got 14"


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice snow...


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweeeeet - looks like nice fluffy powder - something we have not seen in a loooonnnngg time....LOL


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

smoke_eater;513756 said:


> tymusic
> 
> The weather forcast was for 1cm to trace.....lol And we got 14"


Do they ever get it right around here. They took the weather warning off for my area juat after the snow started falling yesterday afternoon and once they took it off it got worse. Where are you at in NS?


----------



## smoke_eater (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in Digby Co.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice.....................
How muchof the white have you gotten so far this year?


----------



## smoke_eater (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems like it rains after a good snow, but if I had to guess I would say around 5'


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

smoke_eater;513911 said:


> Seems like it rains after a good snow, but if I had to guess I would say around 5'


Ya we are getting alot of rain following snow now too...........global warming


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

That really bites. Nothing like rain to make a friggin mess of the snow and more work. That is a very nice amount of snow though.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

My drive home today.............the drive in wasn't any better either!!:realmad:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Lovely, just lovely. Don't you just love it when it is like that?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

rjfetz1;513917 said:


> Ya we are getting alot of rain following snow now too...........global warming


it has rained more than snowed here. if all of CT's rain this year was snow we would have about 12 feet of snow... but since it was rain we got boned with ice


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd love to have to drive in that!!!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Now that's snow! payup xysport


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I dont mind driving in it.............i move right along. Its the people doing 10mph that cause accidents! and the ones that dont realize that if the mail boxes are twenty feet to their right............there too far to the left!!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

hey smoke. welcome to the board. thought that truck looked kinda familiar, not to mention the car



sounds like you'll be busy tomorrow... 5-10cm, then 50mm of rain


----------

